# New to the site just bought a 1996 bass tracker jet drive!!!



## tdi434 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just bought a 1996 bass tracker jet drive with a force power head its a 120xr and i was wondering if anyone had any experience with these engines.


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2009)

tdi434 said:


> Just bought a 1996 bass tracker jet drive with a force power head its a 120xr and i was wondering if anyone had any experience with these engines.



No experience with them but wanted to say hi!

:WELCOME:
Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## jigster60 (Sep 23, 2009)

Me either but welcome aboard...JIGGY


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## tdi434 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. hopefully i can get the boat out on the river as soon as its fixed.


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2009)

tdi434 said:


> Thanks guys. hopefully i can get the boat out on the river as soon as its fixed.



What is wrong with it?


----------



## Nickk (Sep 24, 2009)

welcome!
so are in IL or WI?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 25, 2009)

Power heads crap out on a lot of the early ones. Really, really common. Post up on riversmallies about it.

Jamie


----------



## tdi434 (Sep 26, 2009)

I live in IL but own summer home on the river in portage were i spend allot of my time. But back to the engine the first piston was chewed up i dont know the cause but it had to get replaced.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 26, 2009)

You can call Kevin Turner at Riverproboats about them. He knows a lot about the sport jets

Jamie


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 26, 2009)

Kevin Turner/RiverPro Boats is located @10892 Hwy 21  Hillsboro,Missouri 63050 Ph.636-797-2628.Hope this will help you.


----------

